# spell its back



## fein

edit: başlık spells its back olacaktı.

merhaba,
aşağıdaki cümleyi tam olarak çeviremedim.

"today we have seen 12 giant clams. that's a great sign that means this reef spells its back"

burada "spells its back" ne anlama geliyor? aşağıdaki gibi bir çeviri yaptım ama pek içime sinmedi.

"Bugün 12 tane dev istiridye gördük. Bu resifin geri döndüğünün büyük bir işareti olduğu anlamına geliyor"


----------



## TekYelken

Merhaba,

Sözün içinde kullanıldığı bağlam çok önemli. Bu cümleden önceki ve sonraki cümleleri de yazarsanız belki yardımcı olabiliriz.

Edit Not: Söz dizimine dikkat ederseniz iyi olur. Başlıkta *spell its back *diye yazmışsınız, daha sonra *spells its back. *


----------



## fein

pardon, başlık da spells its back olacaktı. soruyu tekrar düzenledim.


----------



## macrotis

_that means this reef spells *it's* back_ olacaktı da tek tırnak unutuldu, olabilir mi? (Bu da resifin "geri döndüm" işareti verdiği anlamına gelir.)

English Only forumundaki ana dili İngilizce olanlar çok daha fazla yardımcı olabilirdi.


----------



## fein

ilk başta orada başlık açmayı düşündüm ama burada açmaya karar verdim. çeviri yaptığım döküman gelişi güzel yazılmış. büyük-küçük harf, nokta, virgül vs hiç kullanılmamış. bu işi biraz daha zorlalştırıyor.


----------



## TekYelken

Avustralya ingilizcesine ait bir deyim sanırım. Arkaplan için verdiğiniz cümleler yetersiz, genede bir tahminde bulunmamı isterseniz:

Mercan resifi kendini toparlıyor (kendine geliyor) anlamında kullanılıyor diyeceğim.


Umarım faydası olur.


----------



## TekYelken

Yani sizin çevirinize yakın ama bir farkla siz* spells its back *deyimindeki *back *kelimesini *come back *deyinindeki gibi algılıyorsunuz, oysa burda daha çok *sırtını doğrultmak *anlamında kullanılmış görünüyor.


----------



## fein

evet. konu ölen mercan resifi. kendini toparlıyor. güney pasifik belgeseli. sanırım tırnakları da eklediğimiz zaman macrotis'in çevirisi en makul olanı.
herkese teşekkürler.


----------



## TekYelken

Doğru, buda sözdiziminin (syntax) ne kadar önemli olduğunu gösteriyor.


----------

